# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  عيد ميلاد سعيد ابو عوده

## شمعة امل

اشتهر بالقصوف والقصف
خفيف الدم والظل ،هو من يرسم الابتسامه على وجهي ووجه كل من يعرفه
اليوم يصادف عيد ميلاد صديقي العزيز ابو عوده (احمد)
كل عام وانت بخير وعقبال 100 سنه تعيشها بسعاده وفرح 
وتحقق كل امانيك (بدون ما تقصف ميرفا  :Cgiving: ) 

 
يا رب تظل بهالروح الحلوه دائما 
وبتمنى الك النجاح بحياتك

----------


## عاشقة ريان

كل سنة وانت سالم يا ابو عوده وعقبال الف الف سنة يا رب

----------


## تاج النساء



----------


## ملكة الاحساس

كل عام وانت بخير عقبال 100 سنة ابوعوده

----------


## ابو عوده

ههههههههههههههههههههههه :4022039350:  :4022039350: 
والله على راسي احلى مقصوفه بالمنتدي  :4022039350: 
وتحقق كل امانيك (بدون ما تقصف ميرفا )ههههههههههه والله هاي صعبه كتير على ابو عوده بس شو بدي اسوي هاد القدر  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
بس حلوه اشتهر بالقصوف ههههههههههههههه

----------


## ابو عوده

> كل سنة وانت سالم يا ابو عوده وعقبال الف الف سنة يا رب


وانتي سالمه وعلى راسي والله عاشقه ريان  :Smile:  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## ابو عوده

> 


يسلموووووو وحيده القمر  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## شمعة امل

هههههههههههههههه 
ركزلي على ما تقصف ميرفا ماشي ؟؟ :Copy Of Ag: 
كل عام وانت مقصوف  :SnipeR (59):

----------


## ابو عوده

> كل عام وانت بخير عقبال 100 سنة ابوعود


يسلموووووو جوري ....وانتي بالف صحه وسلامه بس انا مو ابو عود انا ابو عوده  :4022039350:  :4022039350:

----------


## ابو عوده

> هههههههههههههههه 
> ركزلي على ما تقصف ميرفا ماشي ؟؟
> كل عام وانت مقصوف


يلا هلاء بدي اعطيكي اجازه من قصوفي .... :4022039350: (يومين بس) :4022039350: 
معقوووووول ميرفا ما اعطوكوا اجازه في الجزائر لازم يعطوكوا لانه عيد ميلا ابو عوده مو حيا الله 
 :4022039350: وبعدين ليش نروح بعيد بالسعوديه اعطوا اجازه وفي الاردن كمان اعطوا اجازه ليش ما اعطوكوا بالجزائر  :4022039350: 
انتي كلمي الكبير عبد العزيز بوتفليقه واذا ما رضي رديلي خبر  :4022039350:  :4022039350:

----------


## دليلة

كل سنة وأنت مقصوف  قصدي بخير يابوعودة

----------


## ابو عوده

> كل سنة وأنت مقصوف قصدي بخير يابوعودة


 :4022039350:  :4022039350: 
على راسي والله احلى دليله واحلى جزائرين في المنتدي :Eh S(7):  :Smile:

----------


## شمعة امل

> يلا هلاء بدي اعطيكي اجازه من قصوفي ....(يومين بس)
> معقوووووول ميرفا ما اعطوكوا اجازه في الجزائر لازم يعطوكوا لانه عيد ميلا ابو عوده مو حيا الله 
> وبعدين ليش نروح بعيد بالسعوديه اعطوا اجازه وفي الاردن كمان اعطوا اجازه ليش ما اعطوكوا بالجزائر 
> انتي كلمي الكبير عبد العزيز بوتفليقه واذا ما رضي رديلي خبر


حكيتلهم لازم اليوم يكون في اجازه من مبارح  :SnipeR (91): 
طلعت ما حدا يعرفك  :44ebcbb04a: 
خجلتني قدام الرئيس  :SnipeR (88): 
قالولي نحن نفتخر بك انت ولا نعرف احد غيرك دوليا وعالميا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> حكيتلهم لازم اليوم يكون في اجازه من مبارح 
> طلعت ما حدا يعرفك 
> خجلتني قدام الرئيس 
> قالولي نحن نفتخر بك انت ولا نعرف احد غيرك دوليا وعالميا


وان تو ثري ميرفا مقصوفي  :Db465236ff: 
يا الله شو اسوي ضروري تفضحيني في المنتدي ضروري يعني  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): ...كان قلتي انه الرئيس بسلم عليك شو هسه وضعي انا ...انتي زعزعتي الوضع الاقتصادي تبعي في المنتدي  :4022039350:

----------


## شمعة امل

> وان تو ثري ميرفا مقصوفي 
> يا الله شو اسوي ضروري تفضحيني في المنتدي ضروري يعني ...كان قلتي انه الرئيس بسلم عليك شو هسه وضعي انا ...انتي زعزعتي الوضع الاقتصادي تبعي في المنتدي


لا تخاف ما حدا رح يعرف  :Db465236ff: 
بس جايه على الوزن وان تو ثري....  :4022039350: 
الوضع الاقتصادي ولا الاجرامي ؟؟ :4022039350:

----------


## ابو عوده

> لا تخاف ما حدا رح يعرف 
> بس جايه على الوزن وان تو ثري.... 
> الوضع الاقتصادي ولا الاجرامي ؟؟


هههههههههههههههه
اكيد لازم على الوزن والقافيه شو انسيتي الشاعر المشهور ابو عوده اللي كتب فيكي قصيده ليله قصوفي  :4022039350:  :4022039350: 
الاجرامي والاقتصادي في نفس الوقت لانه اذا انضرب الاقتصاد اكيد رح ينضرب الاجرام لانه الاقتصاد مدعوم بالاجرام فاذا رح الاقتصاد بروح الاجرام هههههههههههههههه(هاي اصول معلمين انتي شو بعرف روحي احسنبك اطبخي طبخه في المطبخ لانه هاد اللي فالحه فيه بس)ههههههههههه

----------


## شمعة امل

> هههههههههههههههه
> اكيد لازم على الوزن والقافيه شو انسيتي الشاعر المشهور ابو عوده اللي كتب فيكي قصيده ليله قصوفي 
> الاجرامي والاقتصادي في نفس الوقت لانه اذا انضرب الاقتصاد اكيد رح ينضرب الاجرام لانه الاقتصاد مدعوم بالاجرام فاذا رح الاقتصاد بروح الاجرام هههههههههههههههه(هاي اصول معلمين انتي شو بعرف روحي احسنبك اطبخي طبخه في المطبخ لانه هاد اللي فالحه فيه بس)ههههههههههه


 
هههههههههههههههههههههه 
لالالالا انت مش ابو عوده تلميذي ؟
تطورت ولا غيروك ؟ :SnipeR (91): 
بيوم ميلادك كبرت بسنه بعمرك العادي بس كبرت ب100000 سنه بعمرك القصوفي :4022039350:

----------


## ابو عوده

> هههههههههههههههههههههه 
> لالالالا انت مش ابو عوده تلميذي ؟
> تطورت ولا غيروك ؟
> بيوم ميلادك كبرت بسنه بعمرك العادي بس كبرت ب100000 سنه بعمرك القصوفي


 :4022039350:  :4022039350: 
هههههههههههههههه
والله على حد علمي انهم غيروني بالمستشفي لما انولدت ههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
وانتي يا مقصوفه من اول ما عرفتك وانتي ما الك عيد ميلاد شكلك ما الك شهاده ولاده ولا شو ؟؟؟؟ههههههههههههه

----------


## رنيم



----------


## شمعة امل

> هههههههههههههههه
> والله على حد علمي انهم غيروني بالمستشفي لما انولدت ههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> وانتي يا مقصوفه من اول ما عرفتك وانتي ما الك عيد ميلاد شكلك ما الك شهاده ولاده ولا شو ؟؟؟؟ههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههه ولك شو هالقصف المباشر ؟؟ :4022039350: 
انا يوم ما انولدت انت ما كنت موجود يا خيي الصغير  :SnipeR (16): 
شفت انا كبيره مشان هيك دايما احكيلك احفظ الغنيه تبع ......... :4022039350: 
عرفتها ؟؟ :SnipeR (91):

----------


## ابو عوده

> 


يسلموووووو رنيم شكرا كتير على الغنيه الحلوه  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ابو عوده

> هههههههههههههههههههههههه ولك شو هالقصف المباشر ؟؟
> انا يوم ما انولدت انت ما كنت موجود يا خيي الصغير 
> شفت انا كبيره مشان هيك دايما احكيلك احفظ الغنيه تبع .........
> عرفتها ؟؟


ههههههههههههههههه
اصلا انا لما طلعوني من بطن امي كان معاي بيدي مسدس شايفه الاجرام لاي درجه وصل ؟؟؟
ميرفا لو سمحتي عن جد بحكي والله في غلط لو سمحتي تعدليه انا استنجدت فييكي لانك مشرفه لو سمحتي ميرفا في جمله بصير فيها قطع رقاب اللي هيه الجمله التانيه انتي قصدك تحكي انت يوم ما انولدت انا ما كنت موجود ارجو التعديل بسرعه يا ميرفا عن جد هاي ما فيها مزح  :4022039350:  :4022039350: هههههههههههههه
ابوس ايدك ما تحكي شو الاغنيه الله يخليكي والله كرهت المغني وقاعد بدعى عليه هههههه :4022039350:

----------


## شمعة امل

> ههههههههههههههههه
> اصلا انا لما طلعوني من بطن امي كان معاي بيدي مسدس شايفه الاجرام لاي درجه وصل ؟؟؟
> ميرفا لو سمحتي عن جد بحكي والله في غلط لو سمحتي تعدليه انا استنجدت فييكي لانك مشرفه لو سمحتي ميرفا في جمله بصير فيها قطع رقاب اللي هيه الجمله التانيه انتي قصدك تحكي انت يوم ما انولدت انا ما كنت موجود ارجو التعديل بسرعه يا ميرفا عن جد هاي ما فيها مزح هههههههههههههه
> ابوس ايدك ما تحكي شو الاغنيه الله يخليكي والله كرهت المغني وقاعد بدعى عليه هههههه


اه بعرف لانو انا عطيتلك المسدس يومها  :4022039350: 
كنت مديرة مستشفيات الاطفال الذين نترقب لهم مستقبل في القصوف  :4022039350: 
ومش انت بس اللي عطيتلك المسدس في كتير :SnipeR (16): 
اعدل شو ؟؟ :Copy Of Ag: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه غنيه روعه :4022039350: 
حبيت اهديهالك اليوم :4022039350:

----------


## ابو عوده

> اه بعرف لانو انا عطيتلك المسدس يومها 
> كنت مديرة مستشفيات الاطفال الذين نترقب لهم مستقبل في القصوف 
> ومش انت بس اللي عطيتلك المسدس في كتير
> اعدل شو ؟؟
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه غنيه روعه
> حبيت اهديهالك اليوم


هههههههههههههههههههه بطلع منك كل شئ مقصوفه طبعا ههههههههههه
عدلي الجمله اللي كتبتيها لانه انا انولدت قبلك وانتي تربيتي على ايدي ههههههههههه
لا لا لا لا لا الله يخليكي لا تهديني شئ الله يخليكي :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## شمعة امل

> هههههههههههههههههههه بطلع منك كل شئ مقصوفه طبعا ههههههههههه
> عدلي الجمله اللي كتبتيها لانه انا انولدت قبلك وانتي تربيتي على ايدي ههههههههههه
> لا لا لا لا لا الله يخليكي لا تهديني شئ الله يخليكي


بتمنى بالهاليوم انو تنشفى من الزهايمر  :Eh S(2): 
يا عيني عليك  :Eh S(2): 
يا فرحتي بشبابك الضايع  :4022039350: 
بس ما بيجوز ترفض الهديه  :4022039350:

----------


## ابو عوده

> بتمنى بالهاليوم انو تنشفى من الزهايمر 
> يا عيني عليك 
> يا فرحتي بشبابك الضايع 
> بس ما بيجوز ترفض الهديه


يا الله عن جد انا مريض ؟؟؟؟ :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
ليش تخبريني بيوم ميلادي ؟؟؟ :Db465236ff: 
هههههههههه لا بصير ارفضها لانه لازم سماها اغنيه قصوف  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

كل عام وانته بالف خير

----------


## شمعة امل

> يا الله عن جد انا مريض ؟؟؟؟
> ليش تخبريني بيوم ميلادي ؟؟؟
> هههههههههه لا بصير ارفضها لانه لازم سماها اغنيه قصوف


اه   :Eh S(2): 
بس حلو هالمرض  :4022039350: 
خبرتك اليوم لانو كانت هالخبريه هي المفاجأة اليوم  :Eh S(9): 
وفرحت لانو عجبتك  :SnipeR (91): 
المقاصيف لازملهم غية قصوف ولو ؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> كل عام وانته بالف خير


وانتي بالف خير دموع يسلموووو كتير  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو عوده

> اه 
> بس حلو هالمرض 
> خبرتك اليوم لانو كانت هالخبريه هي المفاجأة اليوم 
> وفرحت لانو عجبتك 
> المقاصيف لازملهم غية قصوف ولو ؟؟


ليش؟؟؟ :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
حرام عليكي انتي زعلتيني  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
ميرفا اطلقت عليكي اسم يمكن بتعرفيه انتي (الانسه منشن )اللي بمسلسل الكرتوني سالي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
هههههههههههه اكيد يا مقصوفه

----------


## شمعة امل

> ليش؟؟؟
> حرام عليكي انتي زعلتيني 
> ميرفا اطلقت عليكي اسم يمكن بتعرفيه انتي (الانسه منشن )اللي بمسلسل الكرتوني سالي 
> هههههههههههه اكيد يا مقصوفه


واخترت المسلسل الكرتوني "سالي " ؟؟ههههههههههههههههه
صح زعلت ؟؟ :Bl (11): 
وانت هداك الطباخ ما بعرف شو اسمو  :4022039350:

----------


## ابو عوده

> واخترت المسلسل الكرتوني "سالي " ؟؟ههههههههههههههههه
> صح زعلت ؟؟
> وانت هداك الطباخ ما بعرف شو اسمو


ههههههههههه اه اخترته لانه اختي كل يوم الصبح بتجنني فيه هههههههه
اه والله زعلت لاني مريض  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
هههههههههههه يمكن اسمه فيكي  :4022039350:  :4022039350:

----------


## شمعة امل

> ههههههههههه اه اخترته لانه اختي كل يوم الصبح بتجنني فيه هههههههه
> اه والله زعلت لاني مريض 
> هههههههههههه يمكن اسمه فيكي


حلو لا تزعل  :Eh S(9): 
لا مش فيكي  :4022039350: 
خلص اسميك الطباخ الشرير لانو بتطبخ قصوف  :SnipeR (91):

----------


## ابو عوده

> حلو لا تزعل 
> لا مش فيكي 
> خلص اسميك الطباخ الشرير لانو بتطبخ قصوف


ههههههههههه 
اه صح فيكي الخدامه صاحبه سالي هههههههههه
الحمد لله ما بعرف اطبخ اما انتي صار ليكي 4 اسماء يعني لازم تدخلى موسوعه جنس
كونديزا رايس 
ريا 
سكينه مش مسكينه 
الانسه منشن هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## شمعة امل

> ههههههههههه 
> اه صح فيكي الخدامه صاحبه سالي هههههههههه
> الحمد لله ما بعرف اطبخ اما انتي صار ليكي 4 اسماء يعني لازم تدخلى موسوعه جنس
> كونديزا رايس 
> ريا 
> سكينه مش مسكينه 
> الانسه منشن هههههههههههههههههههههه


شكلك متابع هالمسلسل الكرتوني من الاول  :4022039350: 
مين سكينه هاي ؟؟ :SnipeR (91): 
اه هاي اللي عينتها مربيه الك زمان  :4022039350: 
والله فيك الخير بتتذكر  :Bl (11):

----------


## ديالا

[imgr]http://www.weddingcakes.com/images/cascade.jpg[/imgr]

كل عام وانت بخير عقبال 100 سنة وسمعت انك تحب نانسي كتير

----------


## ابو عوده

> شكلك متابع هالمسلسل الكرتوني من الاول 
> مين سكينه هاي ؟؟
> اه هاي اللي عينتها مربيه الك زمان 
> والله فيك الخير بتتذكر


هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## شمعة امل

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
والله المقاصيف كلهم نامو  :4022039350: 
بس عنجد بحب هالغنيه كتير بتعبر عني 
ميرسي  :Eh S(9):  :SnipeR (27): 

الطباخ اسمو جيمس هلا بين  :4022039350:

----------


## ابو عوده

> [imgr]http://www.weddingcakes.com/images/cascade.jpg[/imgr]
> 
> كل عام وانت بخير عقبال 100 سنة وسمعت انك تحب نانسي كتير


وانت بالف خير وصحه وسلامه يا احلى ديالا  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
اه والله بحبها اذا ما في مانع  :4022039350:  :4022039350:

----------


## ابو عوده

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> والله المقاصيف كلهم نامو 
> بس عنجد بحب هالغنيه كتير بتعبر عني 
> ميرسي 
> 
> الطباخ اسمو جيمس هلا بين


هههههههههههههههههه
مين اللي بتعبر عنك الغنيه والا الانسه منشن  :4022039350: 
اه صح كلامك ههههههههههههههههههه :4022039350: 
تعالي كل يوم والك حلقه من 1 الي 30 هههههههههههههه

----------


## المتميزة

عندك شهرة كبيرة يا ابو عودة والله 
شكلو اصوفك انت واختي ما راح يخلص ابدا ......بس حلو ضلو هيك راح تريحني منها  :SnipeR (91):  هه
كل سنة وانت سالم يا رب عقبال 99 سنة  بتكفيك  :SnipeR (80):

----------


## ابو عوده

> عندك شهرة كبيرة يا ابو عودة والله 
> شكلو اصوفك انت واختي ما راح يخلص ابدا ......بس حلو ضلو هيك راح تريحني منها  هه
> كل سنة وانت سالم يا رب عقبال 99 سنة بتكفيك


هههههههههههه الله يعينك عليها هاي مجرمه كيف انتي بتنامي وهيه بالبيت والله شئ بخوف ههههههههههه
تسلمي يا رب وانتي بالف خير وصحه وسلامه بس والله ما بكفي 99 شو انتي دافعه شئ من جيبتك ؟؟؟ :4022039350:  :4022039350: اذا صباح 120 خليني زي صباح ما بدي شئ اكتر من هيك  :4022039350:  :4022039350:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]كل عام وانت بألف خير (أبو عودة) وعقبال الـ 100 عام بالصحة والعافية وتحقيق أمانيك على الدوام  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

> [align=center]كل عام وانت بألف خير (أبو عودة) وعقبال الـ 100 عام بالصحة والعافية وتحقيق أمانيك على الدوام [/align]


وانت بالف خير حبيبي يا هدوء يسلموووو كتير  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## بياض الثلج

كل سنة وانت سالم يا مقصوف

----------


## ابو عوده

> كل سنة وانت سالم يا مقصوف


ههههههههههههههههه
وانتي بخير يا مقصوفه هههههههههههههههه :4022039350:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

العمر كله يا رب وكل عام وانت بخير ..

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كل عام وانتا بالف خير ومحقق كل امانيك يا صديقي 

مع تحياتي وتقديري وأحترامي أبو حميد

----------


## ابو عوده

> العمر كله يا رب وكل عام وانت بخير ..


تسلمي وانت بالف خير شذى :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ابو عوده

> كل عام وانتا بالف خير ومحقق كل امانيك يا صديقي 
> 
> مع تحياتي وتقديري وأحترامي أبو حميد


حبيب قلبي والله ...على راسي احلى مهندس صوت في الاردن كلها  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

كل سنه وانت سالم وان شاءالله العمر كله

----------


## ابو عوده

> كل سنه وانت سالم وان شاءالله العمر كله


وانتي بخير وسلامه  :Emb3(1):  :Emb3(1):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

كل عام و انت بألف خير وصحه و سلامه يا كبير

وعقبال 12545698523 سنه يا رب

وبتمنالك العمر المديد يا صديقي

----------


## بياض الثلج

طيب وين الاكل والحلوياااات  :SnipeR (55): 

ولا تبريكة المقصوفين بتكون عالناشف :SnipeR (44):

----------


## ابو عوده

> كل عام و انت بألف خير وصحه و سلامه يا كبير
> 
> وعقبال 12545698523 سنه يا رب
> 
> وبتمنالك العمر المديد يا صديقي


تسلم حبيبي والله انك على راسي  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو عوده

> طيب وين الاكل والحلوياااات 
> 
> ولا تبريكة المقصوفين بتكون عالناشف


ههههههههههههههه 
اه على النشف عشان النحافه بس ههههههههههههههه

----------


## بياض الثلج

> ههههههههههههههه 
> اه على النشف عشان النحافه بس ههههههههههههههه


مدام هيك انا بسحب تهنئتي  :SnipeR (88): 

منيح هيك :SnipeR (24):

----------


## ابو عوده

> مدام هيك انا بسحب تهنئتي 
> 
> منيح هيك


كله الا  تسحبي التهنئه احلى كيكه رح تكون لئك  :Cgiving:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

ما حدا  رح يصدق لو يعرفو انو عمرك 41 سنه هلا ههههههههههههه

----------


## ابو عوده

> ما حدا رح يصدق لو يعرفو انو عمرك 41 سنه هلا ههههههههههههه


طلعي على اشاعه يا مقصوفه هاد اللي ناقص  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> طلعي على اشاعه يا مقصوفه هاد اللي ناقص


ماعليش هيك العمر يعني بيعدي بسرعه  :Db465236ff: 
نورت الاربعين  :Bl (8):

----------


## ابو عوده

> ماعليش هيك العمر يعني بيعدي بسرعه 
> نورت الاربعين


والله شككتيني بعمري هسه رايح اشوف شهاده الميلاد واتاكد :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

> والله شككتيني بعمري هسه رايح اشوف شهاده الميلاد واتاكد


 
لا تغلب حالك   :Db465236ff: 
لانو صرت بال 60
وانا صغرتك هيك   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> لا تغلب حالك 
> لانو صرت بال 60
> وانا صغرتك هيك


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
خلص ختيرت يعني من هسه لحد بكره حيصير عمري 200  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كل عام وانت مقصوف اكثر من هيك وعقبال 656562320.03 سنه مقصوفيه وكل قصف فيها اقصف من الثاني 
بس غريبه عمرك 40 فكرته 550  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):

----------


## اسلام الدولات

كل عام وانت بخير وعقبال 100 عام

----------


## بياض الثلج

انا مش عارفة ليش لهلا بتهنوا فيه مش بكفي ما حلانا ولا ملحنا  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5): 


الموضوع مغلق لعدم  كرم المدعو أبو عودة  :SnipeR (54):

----------


## The Gentle Man

مبروك ابو عوده 
والعمر كله يا رب

----------


## ابو عوده

> كل عام وانت مقصوف اكثر من هيك وعقبال 656562320.03 سنه مقصوفيه وكل قصف فيها اقصف من الثاني 
> بس غريبه عمرك 40 فكرته 550


 :Db465236ff: خلص والله شككتوني بعمري رح اصور شهاده الميلاد عشان اوريكم وتتاكدوا  :Db465236ff: 



> انا مش عارفة ليش لهلا بتهنوا فيه مش بكفي ما حلانا ولا ملحنا 
> 
> 
> الموضوع مغلق لعدم كرم المدعو أبو عودة


انا مش عارف ليش لحد هلاء بهنوه شو هالبخل هاد عن جد لا حلانا ولا ملحنا .......عن جد بخيل ابو عوده  :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff: ما انا قلتلك والله عشان النحافه بس ...يعني مصره تخربي الرجيم  :Db465236ff: 




> مبروك ابو عوده 
> والعمر كله يا رب


حبيبي يا جنتل والله على راسي :Smile:  :Smile: 




> كل عام وانت بخير وعقبال 100 عام


وانتي بالف خير دولت  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

